# my hedgehog just threw up!?



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

My hedgehog Daisy is sleeping next to me under a blanket and I just checked on her because she was making a funny noise and I found her throwing up, it was an opaque white color. She just went to the vets about two and a half weeks ago and she got a clean bill of health. I just got back from a two week vacation and was away from her. My mom took care of her really well, and said she was fine the entire time I was gone. She seems to be active and has healthy poops. Her diet consists of CSFCLS & Innova Indoor Low-Fat Adult she also gets meal worms & had a couple about two days ago. Her water source has not changed and she also gets benneback every couple days per order the vet.....Could this just be a little bug?


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

It could be a number of things. I would keep a close eye on her and if it happens again call you're vet. Also I am not familiar with benneback? Is it a supplement? If it is something new to her maybe that is what is upsetting her, if it is new then call vet and let them know and maybe not give it till you speak with them. Also maybe confirm with your Mom that she did not give her anything while you were gone. Hope she does okay and that this is just a fluke. Goodluck


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I already talked to my mom, she said she only gave the girls meal worms & she's watched them before for a couple days when I've been gone on trips so I know she knows what she's doing. Benneback is like a probiotic, she's been on it since she got sick almost a year ago so I don't think it'd be that. I'm hoping it's due to stress from all the change of me being gone & now I'm back again...


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Hopefully that is all it is. If she does it again though make sure to have her checked. We will keep our fingers crossed for you and Emma sends good hedgie vibes you're way too!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you! So far it seems to just have been a fluke she's doing fine still so hopefully she just had a little bit of sour tummy


----------

